# Hunting city limits



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

was wondering which cities allow deer hunting? I live in North Royalton and I know that hunting deer is not allowed here which is a shame since I have 6 acres(Pretty rare in Cuyahoga county). I'm mainly focused to hunt private property around the Cleveland area, trying to save gas. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

You should check with the ODNR. Regardless of old "No Hunting" laws, some communities have opened their arms to some strictly regulated bow hunting. I know Chagrin Falls has a program that the local police dept manages. You have to pass a written test and a archery skills test/target practice and then they hook you up with land owners that are complaining about deer/landscape damage and that are willing to allow a bow hunter to be on their property. I believe it requires taking does 1st to earn the right to take a buck but I also gathered this type of program is working well to help control Urban deer populations.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Best thing to do would be call each city hall and try to talk to the PD or mayor. Most cities have their codes/ordinances online now too. Use keyword "hunting".


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Independence was letting folks bow hunt.... you had to know someone with property and take an accuracy test.... Don't know if they're doing it this year....


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

A good rule of thumb for OH is a township will allow hunting and a city will not; however, some cities are beginning to allow bow hunting. A quick call to the city safety director usually gets an answer.


----------

